# Looking for Players - Reading, UK



## Bodmin Moor (May 12, 2002)

I'm planning to start a new campaign soon, and I'm looking for players.

Pobably D&D, but nothing is certain yet.

So if your interested in saving the world from evil ...

Roy

rtrm@btclick.com
www.daggerford.com


----------

